# CPC With Update Resume



## leftygolfer47 (Nov 7, 2012)

Michael Martin
                                               2968 Kelly Court,
                                               Lawrenceville, GA 30044
                                                (770)674-5792 
leftygolfer48@hotmail.com

To Whom It May Concern,

My name is Michael Martin and I am writing to you to explore opportunities using my detailed-oriented background in the medical billing and coding field within your organization.   

Currently, I am a certified medical coder with experience working in a billing department at a pain management practice in Stockbridge; where I coded and billed all patient encounters as well as assisted with A/R activities and insurance verification. I followed this by working in a family practice office in Peachtree City where I also coded and billed all patient encounters and entered both patient and insurance payments.

While I presently do hold a CPC certification from the American Association of Professional Coders, I am also working on a CCS certification from the American Health Information Management Association. Beginning in January, 2013, I plan to further enhance my coding education as I begin my studies toward the RHIT certification.

I have enclosed my resume for your use. Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Michael Martin


Profile

I am a dedicated, hard-working individual looking to use my detail-oriented training and experience to advance my career in the healthcare field using my medical billing and coding knowledge.

Experience

Short Term Contract Medical Coder/Billing Clerk   February 2012-May 2012
Atlanta, GA – 

Coded pediatric procedures and office visits. Audit patient charts and charges. Charge entries and payment posting for multiple providers. Filing insurance claims both electronically and by CMS 1500. Worked insurance denials and appeals. Worked insurance aging reports. Worked all Medicaid reports. Teamed with billing director on patient statements and collections.

Certified Medical Coder/Billing Clerk.              October, 2011-February, 2012
Lifeboat Medical Associates, Peachtree City, GA 
Coding women's health and pediatrics procedures and office visits. Audit patient charts and charges. Charge entries and payment posting for  multiple providers. Filing insurance claims both electronically and by CMS 1500. Working denials and appeals. Working the Medicaid aging reports. Working patient statements and collections.

Certified Medical Coder/Billing Clerk.                      June, 2010-October, 2011
The Pain Specialist Corporation, Stockbridge, GA
Coding pain management procedures and office visits. Audit patient charts and charges. Charge entries and payment posting for pain management physicians. Filing insurance claims both electronically and by CMS 1500. Working denials and appeals. Working the Medicaid and other insurance aging reports. Working patient statements and collections. Assistant with insurance verification and authorizations.

Part-time Work                                                                 March, 2009-May, 2010
(Various Locations)
Posted all incoming invoices to proper accounts. Reconciled vendor accounts to balances current. Posted all incoming funds to the proper account. Performed mailroom operations. Assisted with entry level medical terminology classes.

Administrative Director                                         January, 2002-February, 2009
Savich Insurance Services, Inc. Lawrenceville, GA 
Customer service. Created insurance policies for commercial pest control companies. Assisted with P&C, auto and worker's comp claims processing. Tracked and paid various state taxes on insurance policies. Created and maintained reports for various state insurance departments. Maintained licensing in various states for sales personnel and company. Maintained payroll for office with a staff of 15. Maintained sales commissions records for the sales staff. Posted all incoming invoices to the proper account and paid the vendor. Reconciled vendor accounts to keep current balances. Reconciled receivable accounts to keep current balances. Worked various other accounting and administrative functions as needed.

EDUCATION

Certified Coding Specialist.                                       February, 2010-April, 2010 Medical Management Institute

Master's in Education-Secondary Education.              August, 1998-June, 2000 Columbus State University

Bachelor of Science-Journalism.                                   August,  1995-July, 1997 Georgia College & State University
Skills

Certified Professional Coder (CPC).                                                                            Coding and reimbursement experience, ICD-9, CPT-4.                                             Knowledge of billing regulations and the patient revenue cycle.                              Various billing and EMR software.

OTHER

Currently studying for certification for CCS from the American Health Information Management Association. Member of American Association of Professional Coders. Since 2010, member of Association of Registered Healthcare Professionals.


----------

